# What to pack?



## Deleted member 26625

Just got my pack in, anyone got idea or thought on what I need or should have for hitching?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Bare minimum, you're gonna want a couple changes of clothes, a marker or two (edit: black, for making panhandling/destination signs), a climate appropriate sleeping bag, a tarp and maybe a yoga mat or some kind of sleeping pad if you don't like hunting for cardboard.
Additional things I suggest are a multitool, some rope and really good shoes on your feet. Even if you're hitching, you're gonna be doing a bit of walking.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Theres a entire section on the forum dedicated to gear. Iirc theres even a few stickied threads where people have discussed what gear works for them and what's not so great to haul.


----------



## Bushpig

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Bare minimum, you're gonna want a couple changes of clothes, a marker or two (edit: black, for making panhandling/destination signs), a climate appropriate sleeping bag, a tarp and maybe a yoga mat or some kind of sleeping pad if you don't like hunting for cardboard.
> Additional things I suggest are a multitool, some rope and really good shoes on your feet. Even if you're hitching, you're gonna be doing a bit of walking.


 Don't take more than one extra pair of pants. Max of 3 shirts. 
Replace marker with crayons. Cheap or free and won't dry out. 
A lot of people prefer a bivy to a tarp. Personal preference. 
I never use rope. Ymmv.

Footwear Is SUPER IMPORTANT! And socks. Do NOT neglect your feet. Seriously.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Beer.


----------



## morphine

If you plan on staying outdoors alot take something to purify water with you. I wouldn't suggest just drinking water from a creek or lake if you don't really know what you're doing. Some purifying tablets or a filter system.


----------



## Deleted member 23824

Make sure to carry a blacksmith’s anvil, bellows, and tools. That goes without saying.


----------



## 00SPART00

Compass, rice, mess kit , zippi, flint and steel wool and steel, container of water canteen , sleeping bag obviously, flashlight. Whistle for emergencies, those loud train whistles they're cylydricle


----------



## Bushpig

00SPART00 said:


> Compass, rice, mess kit , zippi, flint and steel wool and steel, container of water canteen , sleeping bag obviously, flashlight. Whistle for emergencies, those loud train whistles they're cylydricle


I would actually recommend not carrying a Zippo. I love them, and own a few, but they run out of fuel too much. Plus you have to carry fuel with you. A Bic lasts for ages and is lightweight. Keep the Zippo at home unless you don't mind a bunch of extra weight.


----------



## Billy Cougar White

2 day supply of water, 2 day supply of food(minimum) you will want some extra clothes but not much as they are very bulky, and at least in my experience, the longer I'm on the road, the less I care about really clean clothes. 1 extra pair of pants, 2 shirts, underwear if you use them, and the clothing item I find most important, a couple extra pairs of socks. Traveling in summer is hot and sweaty. I like to be able to throw on clean socks every 2 days. A couple bandanas as they are very multipurpose. I choose to carry the extra weight of an actual tent(although a small tent) instead of a small bivy, the reason for this is when you stay in one place for a couple nights it's nice to be able to relax in your tent.


----------



## 00SPART00

Bushpig said:


> I would actually recommend not carrying a Zippo. I love them, and own a few, but they run out of fuel too much. Plus you have to carry fuel with you. A Bic lasts for ages and is lightweight. Keep the Zippo at home unless you don't mind a bunch of extra weight.



I actually did think of this. And have never carried a zippo lighter with me travelling unless I have minds a little cluttered at the momment. Bics awesome


----------



## Comedy

Transcend into the great wide world with..... Nothing

Well... At least that's what I did at first, navigating to nearby areas with some water and a snack bar or two. 

This tested myself out so I would be able to figure out what I NEEDED and not bringing a house.


----------



## The Thirteenth Orphan

Baby powder with aloe or just corn starch. Swamp ass and chafing will kill your progress really damn fast.


----------



## Bushpig

The Thirteenth Orphan said:


> Baby powder with aloe or just corn starch. Swamp ass and chafing will kill your progress really damn fast.


Underrated. Petroleum jelly works too. But chafing is serious business. I learned this first hand.


----------



## Deleted member 23824

Bushpig said:


> Underrated.



Underrated? Or, overrated?

Baby powder, or petroleum jelly?


----------



## Bushpig

Faceplant said:


> Underrated? Or, overrated?
> 
> Baby powder, or petroleum jelly?


Preventing/dealing with chafing is underrated. A lot of people don't realize how much that'll fuck up your trip.


----------



## SWAMPxASSx420

The Thirteenth Orphan said:


> Baby powder with aloe or just corn starch. Swamp ass and chafing will kill your progress really damn fast.





Bushpig said:


> Preventing/dealing with chafing is underrated. A lot of people don't realize how much that'll fuck up your trip.



Ain’t no telling when I’ll come a creepin’ and I’m always a-lingerin’ ready to burn like a wet stack of hay bales. 

I also recommend a hammock, they’re super cheap and light you never know when you might wanna take a snooze of even sit comfortably and read in the woods.


----------



## Rabbi

Is a tent definitely too heavy to take?


----------



## Deleted member 23824

I ‘d say most don’t carry a tent, opting for a hammock, or tarp, or both, but not sure. Check out this thread:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/tent-or-tarp.3094/
There are all kinds of discussions about gear in the Gear section.


----------



## Bushpig

Rabbi said:


> Is a tent definitely too heavy to take?


Nothing is too heavy if you're okay hauling it. Most people would say my sleep system is too heavy, but it's important to me, so it comes with.

You can get light tents as well. I like a camping hammock best. I carry a bivy too in case there's nowhere to hang.


----------



## Deleted member 29173

Rabbi said:


> Is a tent definitely too heavy to take?


Depends on how heavy it is! Think more in terms of total weight and how often you use something. And how important said item is. For example, a gallon of water is pretty heavy, but there's a 100 percent chance youll use it daily and Id rank it as the #1 most important piece of "gear". A toothbrush is reasonably important but since it only weighs an ounce and is small, its high up on things to pack. A marble collection is a bad choice because of weight and unimportance. A smart phone is probably a smart choice because it has 6000 uses and is pretty small. A huge 8 pound camera? Probably a bad choice unless your livelihood depends on taking photography for $$$.

Back to the tent now. If your tent is ultralight and you use it virtually every night, then bring it. For me, in summertime a tent is a must have because of mosquitoes. Its worth its weight in gold for that. In winter, I really dont need one.


----------

